

An open source license to increase your street credibility - lukaseder
http://blog.jooq.org/2014/03/03/an-open-source-license-to-increase-your-street-credibility/

======
tptacek
'DannyBee, an attorney specializing in OSS licensing and, just to make me feel
worse about my life, expert compiler toolchain hacker, does not like these
licenses:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5733050#up_5733477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5733050#up_5733477)

Two big problems, whether your "cool" license says "maybe give me a beer" or
"what the fuck ever":

1\. Risk to users: when a license makes answers to questions implicit rather
than explicit, that license potentially leaves it up to a judge to decide what
the "reasonable" terms of the license are, and resulting enforced terms might
not be the ones you want.

2\. Risk to the developer: the obnoxious all-caps disclaimer of warranty is
there for a reason. The law says warranty disclaimers need to be conspicuous.
Leaving it out altogether makes it possible for you to get sued --- as I
understand it, you might probably win that suit, but being vague about your
license might make it harder to get that suit dismissed up front.

~~~
lukaseder
I absolutely agree. The ASL 2.0 is much better for anyone who doesn't care too
much than these "cool" things

